# Pls cross post -CT_MAN BEATS GOLDEN RETRIEVER PUPPY ALMOST TO DEATH !



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Horrible! I hope this puppy isn't returned to the owner and that the "man" is charged to the full extent of the law!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG.......... this is sickening and heartbreaking!! How could, and why would someone do something like this to an innocent puppy. I don't know what else to say.....I'm in tears!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Here is a link with a photo of that sick *******. He better get the maximum penalty.

http://www.courant.com/community/west-haven/hc-west-haven-dog-abuse-0703,0,5798469.story


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How awful


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Unbelievable! He had better go to jail and I pray for a happy ending for the puppy.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

This was one of the comments posted at the end of the article and I think this would be a great way to deal with people of abuse animals along with making it manditory that they NEVER own babysit or allowed within a mile of an animal. Hmmm guess they'd all have to go live in the middle of Siberia!!:

*ctsoothsayer* at 6:03 AM July 03, 2010 This human fecal sample did this all because of a chewed shoe. Earth to fecal sample, dogs chew things! Please present yourself to the Doctor's office on Monday for castration. You, with a child, is a very scary thing and should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

If the friend of this SOB who beat the puppy knew about the abuse (and how could he not know?), the dog should NEVER be returned to him. In fact, he should be considered an accessory to the crime. Does anybody know whether animal abuse is a misdemeanor or a felony in CT? I've heard that other prisoners don't take kindly to animal and child abusers, so maybe one of his pals in prison (assuming he is sent to prison) will provide some justice for the puppy.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm seething!!! That pup is going to need a lot of rehabilitation to believe in humans again. I pray the judge turns him over to a rescue.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

More on the story:

http://middletownpress.com/articles/2010/07/03/news/doc4c2ecea2ddb07477919085.txt


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Bean may be recovering physically, but the emotional damage may never be repaired.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Id like to beat the **** out of that *******.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

OMG, how horrific! Poor Bean....I hope this sick excuse for a human doesn't get him back and that he finds a loving furever home.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad I do not know him personally.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Ohh the things i could do to this cruel human


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

There was an update sent to me and West Haven seems to be making all of the right choices. Hopefully Nancy will update.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

As of right now, I have no new info, but will pass on what ever I hear. Right now Bean is in the care and custody of the state of CT AC, and on his way to physical healing. Psychologically I worry for him. He might need intensive training down the road for him to learn to trust males again.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I hate this story. I hate this person! Some dogs are just so incredibly unlucky, breaks my heart. I'm glad Bean is safe now. I hope the person that did this isn't.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Unfortunately for him, he's not a professional football player.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I just posted to all my social media pages and made sure to include this.....thing's full name and city and made sure everyone knew that his full address is in the article.
I have some pretty militant friends....they will make noise....


----------

